# Beretta 92FS with FACTORY laser grips..



## Dodgedabullet (Jun 16, 2017)

Re-post from the smithing forum: 

I recently purchased a Beretta 92 FS, and a serial number search tells me it came from Beretta with factory laser grips. I can't seem to find many online like it. I believe it was made in or around 2005. It's an Inox model, with no rail. Anybody know anything about these apparently rare-featured 92's?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beretta makes all sorts of "rare" versions. Tons of "limited edition" 92 models. 

I remember that - when they had some with laser grips on them. It was cheaper than buying the grips and pistol separately. 

It is still just a regular 92 with the grips on it. 

Beretta has released many special editions with special lettering on the slides too - for various reasons. They don't usually bring any more money on a resale than any other 92 does.


----------



## Dodgedabullet (Jun 16, 2017)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Dodgedabullet (Jun 16, 2017)

Since original post, I've see tons sold with CTC laser grips, these laser grips do not have the CTC logo, but the Beretta Trident. These seem harder to locate.


----------

